# LED MiniMags



## derekleffew (Jun 27, 2008)

Do I really NEED 4 MiniMags?


From left to right:
Blue LEDs; 
Open White, No color; 
with L161 (used to be my running show blue); 
with L285 [3/4 CTO] (for better color temperature).


----------



## len (Jun 27, 2008)

If I have 3 then I don't see what's wrong with you having 4.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 27, 2008)

of course you do

_you have to collect the set _


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like you actually need 5 of them. Unless that N/C one is one of those new ones off course. I bought the one that takes 3 AA's and my friend got the one that took 2 AA's. The 3 AA unit produced a much brighter, whiter light. It is still perfectly bright completely across the auditorium or up in the grid, and best of all, the LED is focusable. 

I liked it so much that I bought a second one to keep in my car at all times to replace the D cell one I had in there since it was significantly brighter. I've now also purchased the retrofit made by Maglight to convert my D Cell for outdoors use. Mag doesn't make the retrofit that I've seen yet for the miniMags.


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Do I really NEED 4 MiniMags?
> Blue LEDs;
> Open White, No color;
> with L161 (used to be my running show blue);
> with L285 [3/4 CTO] (for better color temperature).



If you don't mind lugging them all around... I don't see why not. I suppose you could phase out one of the blues... (yes... I know they are different colors)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2008)

Collect all... umm... 6, 7, 8, 9... carry the 6... 
collect all 417!!!


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 30, 2008)

Radiant said:


> Collect all... umm... 6, 7, 8, 9... carry the 6...
> collect all 417!!!



Firstly
*Random

*second, the question that needs to be asked
_do you have a torch i can borrow _


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 30, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> _...__do you have a torch i can borrow _


I direct all borrowing inquiries to my loan officer. I tell applicants to go to Helen Waite.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 1, 2008)

derek, you do know how this big creepy grammer nazi thing works right. YOU NEVER MAKE JOKES, they ease tension


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, candlepowerforums.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I direct all borrowing inquiries to my loan officer. I tell applicants to go to Helen Waite.



Impressive.


----------



## len (Jul 2, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> derek, you do know how this big creepy grammer nazi thing works right. YOU NEVER MAKE JOKES, they ease tension




Oh, the irony.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Where would you carry 4 maglites?


----------



## Clifford (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think that he carries all four of them at the same time. I don't, but then, I only have one.


----------

